# Looking for service manual for honda GX160



## avz (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi
I hope that someone will be able to help me out. I'm looking for the service?workshop manual for the Honda GX160 engine. please let me know where I can find it.
Thanx.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This should help you on your quest.Good Luck.

http://www.honda-engines.com/Engines_owners_manuals/own.htm


----------

